# Deck Armour



## RemStar (May 8, 2010)

I use this stuff on about 90% of my projects latly, anyone else working with it consistently. Havent been taping the seems. Anyone actually doing this?
Always very woried when it is going to rain if the deck armour will perform as well as felt.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

RemStar said:


> I use this stuff on about 90% of my projects latly, anyone else working with it consistently. Havent been taping the seems. Anyone actually doing this?
> Always very woried when it is going to rain if the deck armour will perform as well as felt.


Used two sample rolls of synthetic felt and that's it! The best way to test if it's water proof is on a new construction roof.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 11, 2011)

I haven't used deck armour, I have used Grace Tri-Flex and Titanium UDL 30

I would trust the synthetics over felt for temporary weather tightness so long as you are using a button or cap type fastener.


----------

